# Lee'sbabe



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

How ya doin' hon? Just checking on you, cause I know you're getting your surgery done in about 10 days. Are you working on keeping that anxiety level down?







Just keep doing some nice breathing relaxation techniques or go somewhere quiet and lose yourself in a book when you're feeling uptight. We're here for you!! Just wanted to give you an encouragement boost!! We're your cheerleading team!! It will be A-OK!!Hugs to you!!!!


----------

